# Admit it, you chuckled at Spongebob Squarepants (seasons 1-3)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

At least the humor in those first three seasons were actually funny.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll admit when it was on its first run, it was funny.

But now...ugh.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 22, 2008)

The first and second seasons were actually pretty funny.
Now-a-days, though, I'm sick of it. =_= They've drug it out for way too long.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 22, 2008)

Seasons 1-3 were the best. I've always liked the art direction of the series, and the nautical/surf camp of everything in it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you say camp?

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E-S-O-N-G SONG!


----------



## Shockey Rai (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah...yeah, i chuckled at Spongebob, (even my mom & dad)
One of my favorite moments of Spongebob was when Patrick says how could there a Fire when they are underwater, XD


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I laughed at Spongebob but now it just seems unfunny even though theres a few times where there will be something a little funny.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 22, 2008)

Never could get into it.

The last time I caught a glimpse of an episode (last year, while my little cousin was over) it had become hard to watch.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Again, watch the older seasons (1-3). It actually has smart humor.

F is for friends who do stuff together, U is for you and me! N is for any time and anywhere at all down here at the big blue sea!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 22, 2008)

It was funny for a while, but then it sort of died for me...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> It was funny for a while, but then it sort of died for me...


NO. SPONGE BOB NEVER DIES.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 22, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> NO. SPONGE BOB NEVER DIES.


 just like sonic the hedgehog. both of them have been alive for a VERY LONG TIME>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, the older episodes are funny.

"I don't know how to tell you this, Patrick, but... Squidward... he's pushing up daisies."
"Oh.  I thought he was dead."


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

SUUUNNNDAAAAEEEE. . .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the one where Squidward's face gets broken repeatedly but it just becomes more and more beautiful


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

I <3 Spongebob. I can watch it all day and still laugh. 

I never get bored of it.



> I like the one where Squidward's face gets broken repeatedly but it just becomes more and more beautiful


 
One of the best episodes ever.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


>



You win.

25,000 EXP.

250 AP

0 Gil


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

O___o


----------



## Dayken (Dec 22, 2008)

As much as I don't like the fact that the humor is slanted more towards gross-out than goofy in the recent episodes (seriously, save the grotesque closeups for Ren and Stimpy), I still think it's one of the few good current cartoons.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 22, 2008)

Spongebob can go to hell for all I care, I watch it for Patrick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> O___o


 Are you okay?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh man, Spongebob is one of the only decent kid's shows on these days.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 23, 2008)

i love the early spongebob, i like ths ong during the first episode when he is making all the crabby paties for the sardines.

i liked the antlantas episode only because when squidward was going through all the paintings i was SO reminded of my art history class and it was neat to see their fishy twists on old fine art.

the one episode i hate is the opposite day one it just pisses me off....and i can so live without mermaid man and the "patchy the pirate" live action crap.

the misadventures of flapjack has the same kind of charm as early spongebob and all i can do is hope the charm with survive (i love bubby)

chowder has some charm to it but gawd i cannot stand chowder himself and he ruines the show for me >__<


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 23, 2008)

at first i didn't watch it, but after all my friends were like, "Oy, that spongebob knows how to make me laugh!" i saw a couple episodes and i definitely liked it. but then, probably around season three, i got tired of the whole thing. the FUN song was definitely good stuff, and so was the Magic Conch episode.

when they started having Patchy the Pirate and his parrot, i started liking the show a lot less. that was definitely some weak sauce right there.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I miss the goofy humor in Spongebob. Sure it has "squick" in it, but they were minimal, and relied a lot on the surreal and "imaginative" atmosphere.

I <3 Idiot Box episode.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 23, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i love the early spongebob, i like ths ong during the first episode when he is making all the crabby paties for the sardines.
> 
> i liked the antlantas episode only because when squidward was going through all the paintings i was SO reminded of my art history class and it was neat to see their fishy twists on old fine art.
> 
> ...


 i love chowder! hes more random and sense-less than spongebob, and how they twist the food makes it even more random! XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2008)

i love seasons 1-3^^ but the newer episodes... get them away from me, they ruined him >.>


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 23, 2008)

> chowder has some charm to it but gawd i cannot stand chowder himself and he ruines the show for me >__<


 
Chowder is great. He makes the show awesome. 

And it's funny to laugh at childhood obesity.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 23, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Chowder is great. He makes the show awesome.
> 
> And it's funny to laugh at childhood obesity.


 thank you! *stares at bestcub*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm personally not a huge fan of Spongebob, but I do find bits of the show amusing and funny enough to laugh at.



Beastcub said:


> i love the early spongebob, i like ths ong during the first episode when he is making all the crabby paties for the sardines.



Aw, that one's classic. That's where I first heard the song "Living in the Sunlight, Loving in the Moonlight" by Tiny Tim (I know if that song may be a bit annoying to listen to, but hey, it remains in my memory because of that episode ).



> i liked the antlantas episode only because when squidward was going through all the paintings i was SO reminded of my art history class and it was neat to see their fishy twists on old fine art.



I once saw a version of that episode without the Patchy the Pirate live-action segments, and I personally don't care for it much, since I found the storyline to be kinda weak. I don't know; the ending left me feeling a bit unsatisfied.


----------



## T.Y. (Dec 23, 2008)

Not the 1st 3 seasons but theres a epsiode where Plankton's computer wife Makes fun of his name "Sheldon" and she was showin "Sheldon" pics. the last one there it zooms in really fast and it saids SHELDON in big letters and its funny.

i dub spongebob as well im really good.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 23, 2008)

No, it didn't make me laugh.

It DID make me want to find the guy who thought it up and have him burned alive, though. 

Because that, unlike Spongebob, is ENTERTAINING.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd rather you burn teen popstars in Disney.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 23, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> thank you! *stares at bestcub*



i have a niece that acts JUST like Chowder 
T___T if you were related to her you would know my pain and why i hate him.
but i love shintzal (however the **** you spell that) and mung and truffles, but chowder is such a ADHD irritating impuslive idiot


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

It was funny back in the day, but it got really old really fast.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 24, 2008)

Somehow I'm the opposite. I didn't like any episodes of Spongebob until the recent seasons, and I actually hated the earliest ones. :/


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 24, 2008)

Spongebob was probably at it's best during the first 3 seasons. Then it turned to utter crap. I call it the "Family Guy Syndrome"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

The first three seasons had the childish charm and innocence in it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

As with all comedic series, they are humorous in the beginning. Once they find out they are popular, they kill it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Earlier spongebob was awesome.

Now...I can't stand anything on Nickelodeon.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

T.Y. said:


> Not the 1st 3 seasons but theres a epsiode where Plankton's computer wife Makes fun of his name "Sheldon" and she was showin "Sheldon" pics. the last one there it zooms in really fast and it saids SHELDON in big letters and its funny.
> 
> i dub spongebob as well im really good.



haah I loved that episode. Like the only one i thought was funny. Nice to see a fellow Michigander teenager around. lol


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'd rather you burn teen popstars in Disney.



Hannah Montana first... please... Please.... PLEASE!!!

then Jonas Brothers. 

I hate new Disney.

Oh and all the cast of High School Musical. 

I wish it were like it was with the animated movies like "Robin Hood" "Lion King" and "Beauty and the Beast"


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate spongebob, watch some oldschool cartoons. There's dirty hidden humor.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 24, 2008)

yes early spongebob was good but soon lost it, i'm not sure what it lost but it wasn't entertaining anymore. and all nickelodeon and cartoon network shows are shit, all of it, none of it is good. maybe they just ran out of ideas.


----------



## BullyKaZe (Dec 24, 2008)

Spongebob is the bloody antichrist... I'm sorry to all of you out there who are fans, but for fuck's sakes... Do you have ANY sense of dignity at all? (T_T)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

Again, older Spongebob poked witty fun at stuff, whereas the newer ones relied on toilet humor.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 26, 2008)

BullyKaZe said:


> Spongebob is the bloody antichrist...



No, Bugs Bunny is.  Spongebob's just a minion.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never laughed at Spongebob for any reason.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 26, 2008)

I <3 Patrick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> I <3 Patrick.





Let's do it!


----------

